# Cute Clothes and costumes!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I ran across this link today and not only are the clothes and costumes adorable...I felt that the prices were really good as well

http://www.purecountrypetboutique.com/store2/page0.php


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I bought tiny jumpers from there when Winnie was a pup they were great and fast post.


----------



## simpsol (Aug 11, 2008)

*Cool new store*

I found a cool new online store. www.chicoandmilos.com. Chihuahuas are the owners ....


----------



## Turbo (Aug 7, 2008)

They have cute stuff! Theres also a store here in Dallas, Tx called GlamourDog. Their website is Glamourdog.com. Thats where I get most of my stuff.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Neat site, I'll have to go back and browse around. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I just bought the most adorable bath robe from tinkerbellscloset.com

Also.....this is a cute site with great customer service:
www.bloomingtailsdogboutique.com


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I ran across this link today and not only are the clothes and costumes adorable...I felt that the prices were really good as well
> 
> http://www.purecountrypetboutique.com/store2/page0.php


I just received my order from this site. The coats are soooo cute and very well constructed. Actually they were even a little nicer than some items I purchased from a local upscale dog boutique. I will order from purecountrypetboutique again for sure!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

z4girl said:


> I just received my order from this site. The coats are soooo cute and very well constructed. Actually they were even a little nicer than some items I purchased from a local upscale dog boutique. I will order from purecountrypetboutique again for sure!!!


This is good to know. I just ordered from them. They had some sweaters with little legs whwich look warm, some little chi here gets cold but still loves his morning walk !

Thanks for the tip.


----------

